# Granit im Teich!



## Teichforum.info (29. Juli 2004)

Ich hab für die Fachleute eine einfache Frage: Sind Quellsteine aus Granit oder Basalt schädlich für Fische?


----------



## Teichforum.info (29. Juli 2004)

nein


----------



## Teichforum.info (29. Juli 2004)

*re*

Ja !















wenn Du sie direkt drauf stellst       8)   







fast alle Gesteine vulkanischen Ursprungs sind unbedenklich,
manche (auf Grund ihrer Struktur ) sogar ausgesprochen nützlich

bei den Sedimentgesteinen kommt es auf die Löslichkeit ,
die Zusammensetzung und 
die möglichen Wechselwirkungen mit dem Teichwasser an.

wie war nochmal Dein Name ?


----------



## Teichforum.info (29. Juli 2004)

@ karsten

..... volltreffer du lieber blödmann     

**** hab mich beim lesen fast verschluckt  

gruß jürgen


----------



## Teichforum.info (29. Juli 2004)

hallo ihr zwei,

wie seit ihr denn drauf?


----------



## Teichforum.info (29. Juli 2004)

Hallo ihr Clowns,

@karsten:

schmeis mich weg vor Lachen

@Jürgen

korrekte Antwort

@gpunkt 

nicht Böse sein, aber wir haben es lieber etwas freundlicher.
So mit hallo ..... und schöne Grüße .... und wichtig ein Name am Ende wäre toll.


----------



## Teichforum.info (29. Juli 2004)

hallo
kurz und knapp

super    dea:


----------



## Teichforum.info (29. Juli 2004)

Hallo, 

klasse die Antworten, geil der Name   

Liebe Grüße
Erwin


----------



## Teichforum.info (29. Juli 2004)

*einen hab ich noch*

Hallo 
hilfreich kann auch das sein:

http://www.geodienst.de/einteilung der gesteine.htm

schönen Abend


----------

